# Bell housing



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

So i knew about the bell housing on the GTR before i bought it, after research found its not a great deal of a problem just mostly noise, and first thing i did was get it booked in which is the 31st of this month.

However today, went out to the car turned it on, and it failed the TM check, and wouldnt let me move at all, left it for 10mins, turned on again passed the TM check but says engine fail visit dealer, now the car will move. with check engine light on, could the bellhousing cause this? Or am i facing greater problems.

Drove it back from Manchester when purchased with no issues whatsoever apart from the bellhousing noise.


----------



## Kevtga (Aug 17, 2013)

I would phone up the dealer you got it off dean and get him to sort it as I take it you have a warranty ?


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Kevtga said:


> I would phone up the dealer you got it off dean and get him to sort it as I take it you have a warranty ?


I have phoned the dealer, but he says it has Middlehurst Warranty still on it till June next year, but obviously them being closed, im all worry now.


----------



## Peter R35 Gt-R (Jun 13, 2011)

Didn't take you long to break it , did it


----------



## Kevtga (Aug 17, 2013)

deankenny said:


> I have phoned the dealer, but he says it has Middlehurst Warranty still on it till June next year, but obviously them being closed, im all worry now.


I wouldn't worry dean middlehurst will sort out what ever the problem so just chill until you hear from them as you will get all different types of answers on here which will possibly make you feel worse lol


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Kevtga said:


> I wouldn't worry dean middlehurst will sort out what ever the problem so just chill until you hear from them as you will get all different types of answers on here which will possibly make you feel worse lol


I will call asap tomorrow morning. This is always my luck with buying cars, i always get bad luck. I knew this time wouldnt be any different


----------



## lawsy (Feb 25, 2009)

Should have bought mine :flame:


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## DODGY (Oct 28, 2001)

Give rbmotorsport a ring tomoz, cheaper than middlehurst.

Graham


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Good job mine didn't do that as it would be in Japanese LOL


----------



## BigBen (Aug 18, 2012)

Anyone seen Flynn? :chuckle:


----------



## lawsy (Feb 25, 2009)

DODGY said:


> Give rbmotorsport a ring tomoz, cheaper than middlehurst.
> 
> Graham


Not when Middlehurst are doing it foc.,???


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

Never a nice feeling when things go wrong, your warranty should cover it though.

Should have bought Flynns :chuckle:


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

andyc said:


> Never a nice feeling when things go wrong, your warranty should cover it though.
> 
> Should have bought Flynns :chuckle:


I would but it was not the spec i want, otherwise i wouldve snapped it up.

Only reason i went for this was because of the warranty aswell. Im going to try and do the Footdance ECU fault code reading, this should be fun.


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Sounds like symptoms of gearbox problems... while it's still under warranty definitely get it sorted!!!

edit: If it's still under manufacturers warranty contact the HPC directly and get Nissan CS involved otherwise it will take ages! MH have good rep so don't worry too much but still push to get it checked out ASAP.


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

what do you need to read the ecu codes?


----------



## Kevtga (Aug 17, 2013)

deankenny said:


> what do you need to read the ecu codes?


I would not start pissing around with it dean just leave it until tomorrow or you may void your warranty


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

BigBen said:


> Anyone seen Flynn? :chuckle:


Talking about Flynn, i did a search and his thread here

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/164424-engine-system-malfunction-visit-dealer.html

is exactly 100% whats happened to me, including turning the car off when not in park (got to get the habit of it)


----------



## BigBen (Aug 18, 2012)

deankenny said:


> Talking about Flynn, i did a search and his thread here
> 
> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/164424-engine-system-malfunction-visit-dealer.html
> 
> is exactly 100% whats happened to me, including turning the car off when not in park (got to get the habit of it)


That's why I posted :chuckle:


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

deankenny said:


> Talking about Flynn, i did a search and his thread here
> 
> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/164424-engine-system-malfunction-visit-dealer.html
> 
> is exactly 100% whats happened to me, including turning the car off when not in park (got to get the habit of it)


I hate to say I told you so........:runaway:

Yup. Same as me. Nothing to worry about dean as you've bought one with a warranty.

Ask about on here for a good HPC. Very important! Do not just take it to the nearest one!

They should give you a new gearbox if they are playing ball. SO all is not lost. Book it in this week with the utmost of importance. They'll send of a report to Nissan HQ and they'll say yeay or nah. 

If they replace, brill  New gearbox. Best result you could have, even better than if it didn't break 

If Nissan say no (they shouldnt) for what ever reason. Go back to the dealer you bought. Refuse the car under that its not fit for purpose, and speak with a solicitor just to be on the safe side.

Id do all of this 9am tomorrow morning.

Look on the bright side, if they say yes. New gearbox. If they say no, get your money back and buy mine (if Ill sell it of course)


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

FLYNN said:


> I hate to say I told you so........:runaway:
> 
> Yup. Same as me. Nothing to worry about dean as you've bought one with a warranty.
> 
> ...


Thanks flynn  

Its a Middlehurst warranty, so not sure if it makes any difference, it does say work can be carried out at any NHPC, my 2 nearest ones are Exeter and Bournemouth. But this gonna take very long time isnt it 

Im uploading a vid at the moment of the noise underneath the car see if its related in any way.


----------



## Kevtga (Aug 17, 2013)

deankenny said:


> Thanks flynn
> 
> Its a Middlehurst warranty, so not sure if it makes any difference, it does say work can be carried out at any NHPC, my 2 nearest ones are Exeter and Bournemouth. But this gonna take very long time isnt it
> 
> Im uploading a vid at the moment of the noise underneath the car see if its related in any way.


I would just take it back to the dealer and get a full refund as once you buy a lemon you will always have a bitter taste in your mouth


----------



## Peter R35 Gt-R (Jun 13, 2011)

Shoulda bought the porsche , you wouldn't listen . 

Only joking hope it all works out for you , it should do with the warranty but might take about a month to sort


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Kevtga said:


> I would just take it back to the dealer and get a full refund as once you buy a lemon you will always have a bitter taste in your mouth


But he will just say young lad, been ragging it about has wrecked it, funny thing is although still fairly young ive barely ragged it, done a few accerlations have not even exceeded 95mph in it. you can tell this from how long i took to get it home lol


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Heres the video to what i believed to be the bellhousing?

http://s42.photobucket.com/user/deankenny/media/IMG_0400.mp4.html


----------



## Kevtga (Aug 17, 2013)

deankenny said:


> But he will just say young lad, been ragging it about has wrecked it, funny thing is although still fairly young ive barely ragged it, done a few accerlations have not even exceeded 95mph in it. you can tell this from how long i took to get it home lol


It is not fit for purpose dean and has only been 24-48 hours I am sure there are a few people on here who know about returning cars or the ins and outs of where you stand etc


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

deankenny said:


> Thanks flynn
> 
> Its a Middlehurst warranty, so not sure if it makes any difference, it does say work can be carried out at any NHPC, my 2 nearest ones are Exeter and Bournemouth. But this gonna take very long time isnt it
> 
> Im uploading a vid at the moment of the noise underneath the car see if its related in any way.


The noise will be the bellhousing. Towards the front of the car. If its that then its nothing to worry about, it'll get done along with the gearbox and probably start rattling again in 3000 miles 

It'll take a day or two to get a yes or a no. Phone up first thing and book it in. If they say no, then you need to get it back to the dealer asap and speak to a solictor....or just pay and have it fixed

Ask on here where the best HPC is. Phone GTR customer service. Ill find the number in a minute. They will arrange for it to be picked up. You have a warranty, so they sort all of it out. Just don't hesitate and do it first thing.

I did try and tell you mate. I really did


----------



## Nedzilla (Feb 10, 2012)

If that is the bellhousing then its well and truly goosed!
Mine makes s bit of noise though not really like that. 

That sounds terrible. Did it sound that bad before you started getting the dash warnings?


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

FLYNN said:


> The noise will be the bellhousing. Towards the front of the car. If its that then its nothing to worry about, it'll get done along with the gearbox and probably start rattling again in 3000 miles
> 
> It'll take a day or two to get a yes or a no. Phone up first thing and book it in. If they say no, then you need to get it back to the dealer asap and speak to a solictor....or just pay and have it fixed
> 
> ...


I know you did, and i know your cars mint, but i was adament i wanted a black edition and sub 30k miles. otherwise yours would have been bought with no hesitation. The dealer was reptuable, he had some very high class cars up there and seemed to have a good customer base, even showing pictures of deals he had done with championship footballers and even a couple of prem footballers, car sounded great, no warnings, and drove amazing hence i bought it, i thought for once i tested it properly and got myself a good'un here from a good dealer and with a warranty, but just my luck this was not the case


----------



## Budda77 (Jul 28, 2013)

Hi all I took my car into main dealer about 8 weeks ago for bell housing noise and it was making a lot off noise 
They told me that it was all in tollorance !!!!
I wasn't happy with this so looked for my self the prop shaft had about 5 mm play back and fourth 
So after 5 more visits too the dealer I still got the same reply it's not covered under warranty 
So the next step was too get in touch with nissan uk too get it inspected by there engineers 
We'll they didn't even turn up the first time 
So rebooked again and they looked at the car and said the noise was normal for gtr s 
I was pissed off too say the least 
I think main dealer warranty is shit and the dealer I took too was crap costomer 
Service 
So I then brought a upgraded.bellhousing from Ian at litchfeilds 
I fitted the new housing and now the car sounds like new 
I will put up pics and a video clip very soon


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

deankenny said:


> I know you did, and i know your cars mint, but i was adament i wanted a black edition and sub 30k miles. otherwise yours would have been bought with no hesitation. The dealer was reptuable, he had some very high class cars up there and seemed to have a good customer base, even showing pictures of deals he had done with championship footballers and even a couple of prem footballers, car sounded great, no warnings, and drove amazing hence i bought it, i thought for once i tested it properly and got myself a good'un here from a good dealer and with a warranty, but just my luck this was not the case


So some red bits of leather and four thousand miles has cause you all this hassle.  Oh well. 

9am. Phone Nissan. Get a new box. Its the best result you could have. If they are quick, you have it back in a week with a brand well box, bellhousing and see what else you can find while your at it. Headlights misting?.....Cluster lights all on?. Any paint bubbling under the wing mirrors????

Get onto Nissan and your golden

Carry anyone give dean some advice on decent HPC's down his way. Someone with a good master tech?


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

FLYNN said:


> So some red bits of leather and four thousand miles has cause you all this hassle.  Oh well.
> 
> 9am. Phone Nissan. Get a new box. Its the best result you could have. If they are quick, you have it back in a week with a brand well box, bellhousing and see what else you can find while your at it. Headlights misting?.....Cluster lights all on?. Any paint bubbling under the wing mirrors????
> 
> ...


When you say phone Nissan, do i phone some sort of Head Office or a particular NHPC. If its a week or maybe even 2 i could probably take that on the chin, but a month would be unbearable as ive just bought it, and been really looking forward for long time to owning one.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

deankenny said:


> he had some very high class cars up there and seemed to have a good customer base, even showing pictures of deals he had done with championship footballers and even a couple of prem footballers,(


He had some very mediocre cars if you ask me. If you consider that high class......well. 

Also, a car dealer that boasts about selling cars to footballers is a bit of a tool if you ask me. Most footballers are the lowest from of person you could possibly be. Trust me. I know a few, and theyd agree with me.

Why didnt the car dealer tell you about the car he sold to the man who builds schools for poverty stricken african kids. Or the car he sold to that bloke who stopped a kid from getting mugged..


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

deankenny said:


> When you say phone Nissan, do i phone some sort of Head Office or a particular NHPC. If its a week or maybe even 2 i could probably take that on the chin, but a month would be unbearable as ive just bought it, and been really looking forward for long time to owning one.


Dean. Its the best result you could possibly have if the HPC plays ball.

I've PM'd arcam for the number for you. Ill send it on as soon as I get it. 

Ask on here for a good HPC. It doesn't matter if its not the nearest. Just make sure its a good one.

Phone the GTR helpline. Give them all the info. They'll arrange to pick it up and take it to the HPC of your choosing

They'll assess and tell you they can either replace it, or tell you to jog on.

If they replace it. Brill. Nice brand new drivetrain. 

If they dont. Take the car back.

Do this and you'll be fine. In the mean time. Id prepare for the worst, speak to a solicitor and get some advice and phone the dealer and tell him its coming back.


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

Take it Middlehurst confirmed there warranty is transferable between owners? Guessing you'd checked before buying right?

Regarding box MH won't make the decision Nissan will based on the flicker data and they've tightened up massively if any mods as well.

I still get amazed how people pay so much more for a black roof lining and red stitching on seats but guess that's how it goes.

I reckon you'll be without the car if gearbox for 2-8 weeks so would take it back to dealer anyway if me.


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Yes infact to be fair Middlehurst contacted me first to welcome me to the warranty, had an email this morning From John asking me to ring and talk about it, very nice guy, told me a bit about the car and bell housing and i was on my way.

Ive noticed 3 or 4 different threads over the net with this issue and ALL of them started because we parked the car not in "park" mode. Including me, i remember specifically the car telling me to shift it to Park, and i remember telling myself, i have to get used to that.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

deankenny said:


> Yes infact to be fair Middlehurst contacted me first to welcome me to the warranty, had an email this morning From John asking me to ring and talk about it, very nice guy, told me a bit about the car and bell housing and i was on my way.
> 
> Ive noticed 3 or 4 different threads over the net with this issue and ALL of them started because we parked the car not in "park" mode. Including me, i remember specifically the car telling me to shift it to Park, and i remember telling myself, i have to get used to that.


Its nothing. I repeat NOTHING to do with being in or out of park.

You'll have a solenoid issue. Its fixable, but Nissan will replace the box if you have a valid warranty and the flicker data is all good.

Im sorry dean, but you seem to be one of those people who asks for advice, then goes and does what you want anyway.

If you listened to people in the first place, you would be in this pickle. But hey, it not all bad, at least it got a few less miles and some red bits of leather.

If you haven't already researched where the best HPC is, what the number is for GTR customer service, and/or spoke to a solicitor/dealer you bought it from, you are beyond help


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Contact Eddie (Arcam) on this forum. He will get you in touch with Nissan CS.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

sw20GTS said:


> Contact Eddie (Arcam) on this forum. He will get you in touch with Nissan CS.


.....hello. mcfly.....



FLYNN said:


> I've PM'd arcam for the number for you. Ill send it on as soon as I get it.


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

FLYNN said:


> .....hello. mcfly.....


Duh! I need to keep up with your posts FLYNN lol.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

That bellhousing rattle sounds horrific! Mine was replaced and sounded exactly the same as before when I picked the car up from the NHPC with the new bellhousing. Basically they rattle like a pig, but raise the revs and it should be silent, but yours gets even worse at that point.

Btw Bristol NHPC have been spot on so far with my servicing although very expensive but that's the norm for a stealership, so I would recommend them as Flynn asked.


----------



## Peter R35 Gt-R (Jun 13, 2011)

That same email address not no. Is getting my door fixed for corrosion under the mirror at the moment ! Thanks to Arcam .
The warranty work was refused first time until I emailed them and they sorted it no problem and actually check up regularly to see what's happening and that everything going to plan and that I'm happy .


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

You have to remember than Nissan have told the dealers not to fix the bell housing rattle unless it's really bad.
A lot of cars have had the problem and it's costing them a fair bit.

Nice introduction to R35 ownership.

Dealer you bought it from is liable, which is why all cars these days are sold with some form of warranty.

Get it fixed or reject it.

Then buy a classic GT-R.  :chuckle:


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

ok i been for a drive since last time i posted, apart from the crazy rattle (i assume bell housing) all seems to drive fine and shift gears when it should.


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

deankenny said:


> ok i been for a drive since last time i posted, apart from the crazy rattle (i assume bell housing) all seems to drive fine and shift gears when it should.


De Ja Vu

DAY 1



EAndy said:


> Anyway went to car an hour ago started it up and no issues drove forward fine, put it in reverse went back a bit (was shuffling around a bit on driveway) back to 1st, again no issues back to Reverse... nothing? like a manual with the clutch dropped just rev'd.
> 
> I had T/M system malfuction message appearing.
> 
> ...


DAY 2



EAndy said:


> Ok my new self diagnose of the car is it's f**ked.
> 
> I took car round village and the gear changes are noticeably more audible so whatever the issue is its getting worse so now car is on drive and not moving.


DAY 3 

It died :chuckle:

I wasn't laughing at the time though. But in a stupid way with the new box etc it actually worked out well.

From my experience I would say don't drive it. 

Put it simply... it'll only get worse! at the moment it might be a £100 solenoid fix which is done in a day, keep driving it you never know you might start breaking things, bending shift forks and lose car for months.

With the warranty and being a new used purchase you have a fair amount of security to fall back onto but I'd still not be risking any further damage.


----------



## Kevtga (Aug 17, 2013)

Some people just don't listen to advice given and will end up messing it up good a proper then there will be countless more threads asking for advice and yep still not listening lol


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

deankenny said:


> ok i been for a drive since last time i posted, apart from the crazy rattle (i assume bell housing) all seems to drive fine and shift gears when it should.





FLYNN said:


> Im sorry dean, but you seem to be one of those people who asks for advice, then goes and does what you want anyway.
> 
> If you listened to people in the first place, you would be in this pickle. But hey, it not all bad, at least it got a few less miles and some red bits of leather.


I don't know why I bother

329 posts of crap

Not one post asking for the gtr customer number

Not one post asking about consumer rights

Not one post asking about what HPCs are better than others.

Waste of my time. I'm out. :wavey:


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

FLYNN said:


> I don't know why I bother
> 
> 329 posts of crap
> 
> ...


Ive been in contact with John from Middlehurst, tonight, things are in motion.


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

Surprise he advised you with the car flagging up 'visit dealer' sounding like a bag of spanners and one minute not moving the next seeming fine to go and drive it around.

Madness


----------



## Webber (Jul 17, 2012)

Sorry to hear this has happened so soon after buying!! If I were you I wouldn't risk driving it mate, get it into the best HPC you can and let them sort it with the warranty.

Best outcome is new box! (but I guess it would take a while), or if its the solenoid issue then hopefully no other damage has been done, and they can easily fix it.

Every time I look on the forum another 09 box is having difficulty... It is worrying, I've asked Litchfield about getting mine cleaned out and fitting any bits that can be fitted to prevent the issue occuring


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

As car is in process of getting. Sorted I thought I'd share something more happy before the issues I took some pics yesterday up Portland Bill I think this is a great shot


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

No problem. Glad to help


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Just an update, no hanging about as Flynn said, all things being done straight away. Car has already been picked up courtesy of Middlehurst and is on the way up there as we speak. Middlehurst and John up there have been amazing so far and i cant fault them, the support im getting so far is fantastic from them. Now just the waiting game.


----------



## Peter R35 Gt-R (Jun 13, 2011)

And no support here :lamer::blahblah::bawling::squintdan:lamer: :chairshot:


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Peter R35 Gt-R said:


> And no support here :lamer::blahblah::bawling::squintdan:lamer: :chairshot:


Yes of course it has been, contacting the HPC, contact the dealer that sold it to me, finding out about the warranty etc all been advised on here and been followed up by me.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

My car is at Middlehurst at the moment as well. Its had a new head unit and some paint sorted. Was speaking to John earlier, he's asked me to stop winding you up









They'll sort it. One of the only HPCs that go that bit further


----------



## lawsy (Feb 25, 2009)

FLYNN said:


> My car is at Middlehurst at the moment as well. Its had a new head unit and some paint sorted. Was speaking to John earlier, he's asked me to stop winding you up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeh, good guys at middlehurst:thumbsup:


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

FLYNN said:


> Was speaking to John earlier, he's asked me to stop winding you up


Did he ask you to stop winding everybody else up also?


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

I'm sure it will be sorted out mate, good job you had that warrenty.


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Just an update: 

The Transmission issue has been covered by warranty with solenoid clean, piston cap clip kit and a set of piston stoppers 

Bellhousing, took a little longer for warranty to decide, and good news this morning warranty have authorised to have the latest bellhousing on the latest GTR's to be fitted also under the warranty 

I cannot sing high enough praise for Middlehurst and John in particular, who from day 1 have sorted everything without any delay, phone call to me at 8:30am Tuesday morning, car on transport by 11:30am delivered to Middlehurst on Tuesday late afternoon, all diagnosis done and sorted Wednesday, transmission sorted today and bellhousing on order. If this is the kind of service i get as a GTR owner from Middlehurst then i can comfortably say i am extremely impressed, and cannot wait to get her back


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Excellent news Dean, should put an end to your worries. Enjoy the car when you get it back.


----------



## Webber (Jul 17, 2012)

That is a great outcome Dean, happy for you


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Great news on all fronts.

I suspect that you being 'famous' on here has helped your cause as well. But fair play to Middlehurst


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Going to talk about tuning after its done before she comes home, gearbox software update and stage 1 i think sounds good 

My first plan was a stage 1 anyway, so might aswell take advantage of a bad situation


----------



## majestic (May 3, 2010)

You need a decent reg on it as well !!


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

Great news, is there anyway they can fit a Litchfield bellhousing? Probably cheaper and definately better


----------



## Gasman (Mar 24, 2013)

deankenny said:


> Just an update:
> 
> The Transmission issue has been covered by warranty with solenoid clean, piston cap clip kit and a set of piston stoppers


That's good news Dean. Seems Nissan are getting more involved with the gearboxes now instead of just scrapping then for the smallest issue. Didn't know they did the stoppers now


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Gasman said:


> That's good news Dean. Seems Nissan are getting more involved with the gearboxes now instead of just scrapping then for the smallest issue. Didn't know they did the stoppers now


I have no idea, im useless with mechanics and have no idea what stoppers do, im assuming the pros do though, and know what they are doing


----------



## Nedzilla (Feb 10, 2012)

What are the stoppers? Ive had the clips done on my 09 car but no mention of stoppers???


----------



## Protegimus (Aug 31, 2011)

Willall make some, they are gear shaped stoppers that are meant to prevent too much lateral movement of the actuator solenoid 'pistons' which in turn move the shift forks. Have a look at the lovely Anna's thread:









You can see them fitted by JM Imports in Enshiu's thread on the other channel (hope he doesn't mind me borrowing his pic's):

















but I've read unconfirmed reports of them actually resulting in problems shifting, so it will be worthwhile speaking to one of the expert independents for gearbox repairs to check whether they are worthwhile.
I'm led to believe Middlehurst use one of the well known independents too so you'll be in safe hands Dean, unless they've started doing their own now.

Hope you're back up and running soon.

Protegimus


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Protegimus said:


> Willall make some, they are gear shaped stoppers that are meant to prevent too much lateral movement of the actuator solenoid 'pistons' which in turn move the shift forks. Have a look at the lovely Anna's thread:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have no idea what any of the above means  But im sure its not bad.


----------



## Plumber dave (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm pleased its getting sorted for you mate,your in good hands at Middlehurst,Johns a top man and the techs know the cars inside out. 
Steve normally works on mine,very knowledgable,nice guy too. 
Hope you get it back soon. 
Regards
Dave.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Great news mate


----------



## Pras (Sep 24, 2013)

deankenny said:


> Going to talk about tuning after its done before she comes home, gearbox software update and stage 1 i think sounds good
> 
> My first plan was a stage 1 anyway, so might aswell take advantage of a bad situation


You will love it mate...!! Does urs already have a y-pipe on it? i'm not sure if i read it and missed it.
:thumbsup:


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

FLYNN said:


> He had some very mediocre cars if you ask me. If you consider that high class......well.
> 
> Also, a car dealer that boasts about selling cars to footballers is a bit of a tool if you ask me. Most footballers are the lowest from of person you could possibly be. Trust me. I know a few, and theyd agree with me.
> 
> Why didnt the car dealer tell you about the car he sold to the man who builds schools for poverty stricken african kids. Or the car he sold to that bloke who stopped a kid from getting mugged..


Was just reading about your tyres and now this, I feel for you dude!

Flynn is right footballers are very low class people, most often chav like.


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

FRRACER said:


> Was just reading about your tyres and now this, I feel for you dude!
> 
> Flynn is right footballers are very low class people, most often chav like.


Yep I'm not good with cars  but I enjoy a fast and nice car just as much as the next guy, but middlehurst have looked after me tremendously so far, I don't think things could've possibly been done and sorted any quicker


----------



## spiceykam (Jul 6, 2012)

As previously posted, got MY09 back from HPC with a new Bell Housing, sounds like a different car on idle


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

spiceykam said:


> As previously posted, got MY09 back from HPC with a new Bell Housing, sounds like a different car on idle


Nice to hear Kam, nice to see if it stays that way over time though. Was it the latest bell housing being used in latest GTR's that they put in ?


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Mine was replaced June 2012 and after 3000 miles, was noisy again, but nothing like that vid you posted up. Was the car like that when you picked it up?


----------



## Peter R35 Gt-R (Jun 13, 2011)

Changed mine to a litchfields one when I had the engine dropped as I could hear it gradually getting worse .


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

FLYNN said:


> Mine was replaced June 2012 and after 3000 miles, was noisy again, but nothing like that vid you posted up. Was the car like that when you picked it up?


Only slight, but not like the video, one thing i knew and didnt mind was the bellhousing, that i can live with and get sorted.

What revision bellhousing did you get fit though? if it was June 2012, can only be 2012 model or before im assuming?


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

deankenny said:


> Only slight, but not like the video, one thing i knew and didnt mind was the bellhousing, that i can live with and get sorted.
> 
> What revision bellhousing did you get fit though? if it was June 2012, can only be 2012 model or before im assuming?


They replaced it along with the gearbox, a 2012, so I'm assume so.


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

FLYNN said:


> They replaced it along with the gearbox, a 2012, so I'm assume so.


ah ok, hoping the 2013 bellhousings are better, probably not, but time will tell


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

deankenny said:


> ah ok, hoping the 2013 bellhousings are better, probably not, but time will tell


As you arent getting a new gearbox, Id assumed it would be a repair to your existing bellhousing? Or am I mistaken


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

FLYNN said:


> As you arent getting a new gearbox, Id assumed it would be a repair to your existing bellhousing? Or am I mistaken


Yes you are mistaken, its a brand new 2013 bellhousing, which arrived late this afternoon.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Unless the 2013 bell housing has been redesigned, expect the rattle back in a few months.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

.......not if it's a black edition bell housing of course


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

FLYNN said:


> .......not if it's a black edition bell housing of course


Nope, they made sure they got the Spec-V bellhousing


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

deankenny said:


> Nope, they made sure they got the Spec-V bellhousing


2010 one then. Unlucky


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

FLYNN said:


> 2010 one then. Unlucky


lmao, im never going to win, are you like this in real life too?


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

deankenny said:


> lmao, im never going to win, are you like this in real life too?


Yes. Im a massive prick.


----------



## spiceykam (Jul 6, 2012)

Spec V - Bell Housing ?,, just told it was the new 2013 type, but will ask HPC as it goes in again for bearing off side to be changed.


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

spiceykam said:


> Spec V - Bell Housing ?,, just told it was the new 2013 type, but will ask HPC as it goes in again for bearing off side to be changed.


Dont worry Kam, theres no such thing, its a joke with Flynn, as i wanted a black edition car, and Flynns was premium, but now he goes on about it  so i tried to be funny with the spec v, and then failed as the spec v was 2010 car lol


----------



## DanielM3 (Jul 30, 2013)

That's what went wrong with your car in the first place,Fylnn has a black edition GT-R voodoo toy with your registration,if I was you I would make peace with him,before he starts playing with the engine in said Toy GT-R.......
don't worry I am a premium looser aswell.....where will I put my sunglasses...!!


----------



## GlastoVeteran (Dec 15, 2011)

DanielM3 said:


> don't worry I am a premium looser aswell.....where will I put my sunglasses...!!


Does the premium edition not have a sunglasses holder?!


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

DanielM3 said:


> That's what went wrong with your car in the first place,Fylnn has a black edition GT-R voodoo toy with your registration,if I was you I would make peace with him,before he starts playing with the engine in said Toy GT-R.......
> don't worry I am a premium looser aswell.....where will I put my sunglasses...!!


what? the premium has no sunglasses holder?


----------



## DanielM3 (Jul 30, 2013)

It's crazy....but that dam sunglasses holder rattled on my black edition....and to be honest us premium losers can't afford sunglasses so we don't need it anyway...!


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Premium does have sunglasses holder chaps....


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Mine does!!!!!


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Ive never owned a pair of sunglasses


----------



## DanielM3 (Jul 30, 2013)

Wtf....! Am I the only GT-R owner in the world without...!!!


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

DanielM3 said:


> Wtf....! Am I the only GT-R owner in the world without...!!!


I didnt even know any GTR had one, just looked up some pics, and looks exactly the same as the 350z holder.


----------



## DanielM3 (Jul 30, 2013)

Dean I would ask to swap cars as I feel left out,but there's no way u would swap a black for my premium


----------



## 15delux (Nov 4, 2012)

Dean.... It's all about red leather patches and a nice dark headlining


----------



## DanielM3 (Jul 30, 2013)

And a button to control the passenger seat from the drivers seat...I think they should include a remote control for the radio aswell should be std on all black edition cars


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

DanielM3 said:


> And a button to control the passenger seat from the drivers seat...


My premium has that also.

What car have you got. Is it a import. Get some pics up of your interior. Intrigued


The only difference between a premuim and a black ed, was the red bits and a black headliner. At release you could only get a black car as a black ed. I know as I had one on order and had to pull out as I was skint

Something else to bare in mind is the the red leather, that isnt really leather, is a lot heavier than the black pieces therefore makes the car slower, and the black headlining has asbestos in it.


----------



## GlastoVeteran (Dec 15, 2011)

And the black edition wheels are actually granite.


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

GlastoVeteran said:


> And the black edition wheels are actually granite.


Also, when talking about Flynns and/or and 09 car premium vs what i bought, was not just that i wanted black edition i also wanted the Sat Nav and reversing camera, as i would like to visit places with the family on weekend, and at the same time reverse with confidence


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

I use my eyes for reversing and my phone for sat nav! Boom, 09 cars win.

With the difference in price I can pay for new discs and pads, a warranty etc


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

deankenny said:


> Also, when talking about Flynns and/or and 09 car premium vs what i bought, was not just that i wanted black edition i also wanted the Sat Nav and reversing camera, as i would like to visit places with the family on weekend, and at the same time reverse with confidence


Mine has got a reverse camera, but I also like to use my neck and eyes to see when reversing. There are also 3 little pieces of reflective glass, which can aid when reversing. They are more commonly known as mirrors. I also have a few in the house also. If you position them in a certain way, you can actually see what's happening behind you. Nissan thought of everything with this car

I dont think its against any laws to stop you visiting places with the family on weekend without a sat nav. I'll have to check though.
.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

FLYNN said:


> I dont think its against any laws in place to stop you visiting places with the family on weekend without a sat nav. I'll have to check though.


Gutted. Law was passed some time ago. Damn you government, damn you to hellllllll. 

No more visiting places with the family on weekend for me


----------



## extremelimo (Jul 21, 2013)

*dean*

I just love these posts, I always thought the P model stood for POVERTY model:flame:


----------



## 15delux (Nov 4, 2012)

I couldn't do with out that button.... Didn't realise just how much better the black edition was. Glad I hung out for one now!!!


----------



## 15delux (Nov 4, 2012)

Black edition also sounds way cooler than just premium edition ...


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

15delux said:


> Black edition also sounds way cooler than just premium edition ...


Not if your a member of the EDL


----------



## 15delux (Nov 4, 2012)

FLYNN said:


> Not if your a member of the EDL


Fair point, is that why you have a white premium?


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

15delux said:


> Fair point, is that why you have a white premium?


No. I have a black roof remember. Half and half, coincidentally, they're my favorite kind


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Look what you could have won! Poverty Edition drivers!!!! :chuckle:


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

The black edition was discontinued in 2011. The premium edition lives on. Enjoy your little pieces of leather, that makes any car that isnt red look ridiculous


----------



## DanielM3 (Jul 30, 2013)

Mine is a uk model I got it new 9 months ago my12,I wanted a change from the red in the seats as my last one was a black edition.....I do agree its a poverty premium for very poor people that's why it suits me....!!!!


----------



## 15delux (Nov 4, 2012)

If they discontinued the black edition doesn't that make them more exclusive?


----------



## extremelimo (Jul 21, 2013)

*value*

Def worth more
LTD EDITION
EXCLUSIVE MODEL
SPECIAL INTERIOR
Ah! how all the old car sales patter comes back


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

All down to personal taste...I did not like the red inserts at all but would have preferred the black headlining. Nissan must have known there were a lot of suckers that would part with so much money for some fake leather red inserts


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

FLYNN said:


> The black edition was discontinued in 2011. The premium edition lives on. Enjoy your little pieces of leather, that makes any car that isnt red look ridiculous


That's why the black editions are worth more then, could soon be a collectors item now there discontinued.


----------



## DanielM3 (Jul 30, 2013)

I suppose it's the same argument as people with my08-my10 rusty bone shakers over super smooth modernised my11 on cars....oops


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

15delux said:


> If they discontinued the black edition doesn't that make them more exclusive?


No. It makes it like Betamax, and HD DVD, while the Premium edition is like Bluray etc....



extremelimo said:


> Def worth more
> LTD EDITION
> EXCLUSIVE MODEL
> SPECIAL INTERIOR
> Ah! how all the old car sales patter comes back


Youre from Newport, so It doesn't surprise me that you would believe what a salesman would tell you. 



Will64 said:


> That's why the black editions are worth more then, could soon be a collectors item now there discontinued.


No, they have been deleted from existence. Stamped out. Eradicated....like smallpox...but the black editions still linger about, so probably more like AIDS

The AIDS edition GTR. Thats what they'll say


----------



## extremelimo (Jul 21, 2013)

*flynn*

Nothing wrong with these sheep in the valleys boyo
or
whos coats that jacket butt


----------



## extremelimo (Jul 21, 2013)

*Flynn*

I heard told the only reason you had a black roof was that you were to short to wash it:bowdown1:


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

extremelimo said:


> I heard told the only reason you had a black roof was that you were to short to wash it:bowdown1:


Im 6ft3 and used to live on Stow Hill


----------



## 15delux (Nov 4, 2012)

extremelimo said:


> I heard told the only reason you had a black roof was that you were to short to wash it:bowdown1:


You have got that wrong lol... Little arms that's all


----------



## 15delux (Nov 4, 2012)

Although thinking about the black roof on a white car.... It was easier to make that black instead of the head lining lol, secretly you still have a desire for the superior model


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

15delux said:


> You have got that wrong lol... Little arms that's all


That reminds me of a joke

Whats the smallest pub in the world called............?


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

FLYNN said:


> Whats the smallest pub in the world called............?


The Thalidomide Arms

Im here all week....Try the veal


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

FLYNN said:


> The black edition was discontinued in 2011. The premium edition lives on. Enjoy your little pieces of leather, that makes any car that isnt red look ridiculous



The reason I bought my car as I liked the grey(cream!) seats.
I really don't like the red with black imho it makes the car look cheap.


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

deankenny said:


> I didnt even know any GTR had one, just looked up some pics, and looks exactly the same as the 350z holder.


You cant say that !!

They are unique and share no common parts with any other car.

Papa Smurf himself comes down from Mount Fuji and personally forges each new GTR out of a secret alloy of unicorn horn and the fluff from virgins belly buttons.

:chairshot


----------



## DanielM3 (Jul 30, 2013)

It's only a nissan....!


----------

